# How to mod a Dayan Zhanchi



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry about it being half an hour long but this mod is defiantly worth it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 27, 2012)

35 minutes.

._.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 27, 2012)

How is the mod defiantly worth it?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> How is the mod defiantly worth it?



Makes the cube smother faster and a bit less clicky.


----------



## applemobile (Aug 27, 2012)

If I do this and I don't like it, is there a way to make it standard again?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2012)

applemobile said:


> If I do this and I don't like it, is there a way to make it standard again?



nope it's like smashing a Rubik's brand 3x3 with a hammer so no undoing it.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 28, 2012)

would you recommend applying these same modifications (namely the corner ones) to better speedcubes, such as an Alpha V or FII?


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 28, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> nope it's like smashing your zhanchi 3x3 with a hammer so no undoing it.



FTFY


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> would you recommend applying these same modifications (namely the corner ones) to better speedcubes, such as an Alpha V or FII?



possibly but I don't see haw they would work also the Zhanchi is way better then the other 3x3s.



Cool Frog said:


> FTFY



What dose that mean?


----------



## TheClassyCuber (Aug 28, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> What dose that mean?


Fixed that for you


----------



## skittlez350 (Aug 28, 2012)

Are these the mods that lubix does for their ultimate lubix zhanchi?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2012)

TheClassyCuber said:


> Fixed that for you



ok thanks




skittlez350 said:


> Are these the mods that lubix does for their ultimate lubix zhanchi?



Some of them but not all im not really famillure with the Lubix mods


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 28, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> What dose that mean?



please learn to spell *does* correctly. it's one of the most annoying things about your posts.


----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 28, 2012)

i have that cube box


----------



## benskoning (Aug 28, 2012)

hmm... similar to the Skoning Zhanchi


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2012)

benskoning said:


> hmm... similar to the Skoning Zhanchi



not all the same


----------



## brunovervoort (Aug 28, 2012)

Or go buy a guhong v2 and lube it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> Or go buy a guhong v2 and lube it.



Well what if you don't have $15 to spend? Then this is what you should do to the Zhanchi.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 28, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Well what if you don't have $15 to spend? Then this is what you should do to the Zhanchi.



But what if you don't have the money to buy a dremel


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2012)

Endgame said:


> But what if you don't have the money to buy a dremel



As I sayed in the video sandpaper will work as well.


----------



## shelley (Aug 28, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> defiantly worth it.



Yeah. Stick it to the man. Or something.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 29, 2012)

shelley said:


> Yeah. Stick it to the man. Or something.



Ok thaks but why are you saying that?


----------



## kromagnon (Aug 29, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Ok thaks but why are you saying that?



He's making light of your misspelling of the word "definitely". You spelled "defiantly" which means to be marked by defiance, to boldly resist something.


----------

